# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Искусственный интеллект будут тренировать на "Супер Марио"

## ScratchyClaws

Группа исследователей в области искусственного интеллекта организовала соревнование Mario AI Competition, в рамках которого участникам предлагается создать программу, способную научиться играть в "Супер Марио". О конкурсе сообщает New Scientist, а подробная информация о соревновании доступна на сайте организаторов. 

Для конкурса авторы предлагают использовать версию игры, сделанную Маркусом Перссоном (Markus Persson) на Java, под названием Infinite Mario Bros (для работы приложения необходима установленная Java 5.0). Отличительной особенностью этой игры является случайная и бесконечная генерация уровней. 

Победителем соревнования станет программа, которая дальше других продвинется в игре. При этом, предполагается, что сложность уровней будет постепенно увеличиваться. Пример работы программы доступен здесь. Планируется, что конкурс будет приурочен к конференции Games Innovation Conference, которая пройдет в Лондоне. Там автор программы-победителя получит награду в 500 долларов США. Кроме этого, незадолго до конференции организаторы конкурса планируют объявить промежуточную тройку победителей, которые получат по 200, 100 и 50 долларов соответственно. 

По словам организаторов, они уверены, что в соревновании примут программы, основанные на совершенно разных алгоритмах. Так, например, для некоторых алгоритмов обучения ученые используют аппарат нечеткой логики. От привычной логики, которая оперирует всего двумя величинами 1 ("истина") и 0 ("ложь"), нечеткая логика отличается тем, что работает и с промежуточными значениями. То есть некоторое выражение может быть не совсем истинно и не совсем ложно. 

Целью нового конкурса является продвижение исследований в области искусственного интеллекта, в частности, сравнение различных алгоритмов обучения. Недавно с аналогичной целью компания IBM объявила о том, что планирует создать компьютер, который сможет участвовать в телевикторинах. Разработчики будут пытаться научить машину, которая получила имя Watson, играть в популярную американскую телевизионную игру Jeopardy!, российским аналогом которой является "Своя игра". 


http://lenta.ru/news/2009/08/06/mario/
http://julian.togelius.com/mariocompetition2009/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Размер приза интересен - самый большой в 500$  :Smiley:  Я еще понимаю конкурся DARPA с призами 1-2 миллиона, что действительно резко стимулировало инетерсующие их направления ИР

----------


## DVi

Удивительно что мероприятие с бюджетом $1000 попало на Ленту.Ру...

----------


## Шапельский Александр

Какой приз - такой и ИИ :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> Размер приза интересен - самый большой в 500$  Я еще понимаю конкурся DARPA с призами 1-2 миллиона, что действительно резко стимулировало инетерсующие их направления ИР


Ну так на DARPA затраты соответствуют призу. А тут только алгоритм написать.

----------

